# Best commuting bike on Bikesdirect.com



## canadatom (May 19, 2013)

Hi all,

This is my first post, and first road bike buying from BD.

I want to start commuting to downtown Toronto (about 20KM+ single trip), and looking for a good commuting bike, also I can ride it with friends to country side during weekend. 

Hybrid bikes on BD looks promising (e.g. 2013 Motobecane Cafe Century PRO Carbon or 2013 Motobecane Cafe Century) , I don't have a budget limit for this, so any suggestion or feedback are welcomed. 

I am also looking for options from Toronto's local MEC and other bike store, but apparently they are over priced, MEC Hold Steady Bicycle (Unisex) - Mountain Equipment Co-op. Free Shipping Available, is this a good buy?


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

Have you looked at the moto cross titanium as you are not budget limited? They are coming disc ready. People seem to like these for adaptability too. Then you have a forever frame as weight is not really the issue. I am told you can put a pannier set up on the cross titaniums.


----------



## canadatom (May 19, 2013)

Alfonsina said:


> Have you looked at the moto cross titanium as you are not budget limited? They are coming disc ready. People seem to like these for adaptability too. Then you have a forever frame as weight is not really the issue. I am told you can put a pannier set up on the cross titaniums.


Thanks for your comment, it's sold out, secondly is it good for 40KM+ commute daily? with urban road condition?


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

For a longer commute like yours I'd recommend getting something with drop bars that also mounts in the back for a rack. I would also get something that fits wider (>25mm) tires if your roads are in bad condition. Many of the cyclocross bikes fit this criteria as well as a few of the road bikes (like the Mercier Corvus or Aquila.) If you're new to drop bar bikes I would avoid the models more aggressive road racing type geometries since you may find them uncomfortable.


----------



## echo7 (Sep 7, 2010)

hi.. i suggest the touring bikes with chromoly/steel frames..
I commute DT toronto and the roads are not the best.. steel frames will be much forgiving than aluminum..


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

echo7 said:


> steel frames will be much forgiving than aluminum..


Steel is overrated IMO. Just put some wider tires on an aluminum frame (make sure you buy a frame that fits them though) and your bike won't have a harsh ride.


----------

